# post ur setups please



## mike97 (Apr 7, 2013)

as the title says . need inspiration on building a viv.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 7, 2013)

what type like tegu or other reptile


----------



## mike97 (Apr 7, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> what type like tegu or other reptile


tegu  thats why i posted it in the black and white tegu section


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 7, 2013)

oh sorry lol didnt see that haha


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 7, 2013)

[attachment=6787]


----------



## mike97 (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks! cool background! nice setup!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 8, 2013)

What're the dimensions on your cage Batgirl1?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 8, 2013)

Not a tegu enclosure, but can be used as a tegu enclosure with a little bit of tweaking. These are my Cyclura setups. Left one is close to 12ft long, right one is nearly 15ft long. If these were to be used for tegu enclosures, I would lay down netting on the bottom, staple it to the frame, and lay all the bedding over the netting.

[attachment=6793]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: RE: post ur setups please*



TegusRawsome80 said:


> What're the dimensions on your cage Batgirl1?



Niles' house is 6x3x3. I recently moved that big water thing out because he never uses it and it was basically a waste of space.


----------



## telsa.the.tegu (Apr 8, 2013)

here is tesla's home


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Also on the cool side I had a red night heat lamp for when I shut the hot side off but every time I do anything in there I bash my head on it for some reason (stupidity maybe? ) , so it broke the metal part free of the bulb (big waste of money) so I'm looking into replacing it with a nice strong flood like the ones on the hot side but in red. My bf said home depot has them and cheaper than the pet store night bulbs...


Those outdoor cages are great. Wish nh was warm all the time, my yard would probably be full of them. Haha. But maybe living up here is god's way of keeping me from becoming an animal hoarder...;p


----------



## chitodadon (Apr 8, 2013)

Yea I just got a 50w flood for ten bucks at home depot

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 8, 2013)

I recommend using multiple floods(2 but 3 is better) lined up in a row so the basking spot covers their whole body.


----------



## chitodadon (Apr 8, 2013)

I put the flood next to rhe 160w powersun

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if you can tell by the pic, but i have 2 floods on hot side. One aimed at flat basking rock one aimed at ground. The basking rock is directly under uvb tube. Niles sometimes goes up on rock sometimes on ground to bask. On cool side I had one red lamp. However was thinking i could mount a double socket like on hot side. And put two red ones for night.


The basking rock gets 120 maybe higher. Will check with laser later.


----------



## Skeetzy (Apr 8, 2013)

7x4x3'. Interior shots are from various times. It's looking a little different now. Included a picture of my dragon enclosure too, just to share.


----------



## mike97 (Apr 9, 2013)

these are all gr8, thanks!


----------



## anelk002 (Apr 9, 2013)

Very simple 6x3x2.5. I also just recently installed a fogger in that comes through the back and goes off a couple hours in the morning and then for 15 minutes or so every hour after noon. And that is my little guy Kronk hanging outside his cage.


----------



## Stu (Apr 9, 2013)

[attachment=6802]Here's mine, they have their own room which has a a domestic warm mist humidifier. The viv on the table they use mainly as their hide and sleep their every night, the humidity is slightly higher in there and they come and go by climbing a branch. i used to have the viv on the floor but they seemed to love climbing in the room I raised it onto a table which increased the floor space


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 9, 2013)

Stu said:


> Here's mine, they have their own room which has a a domestic warm mist humidifier. The viv on the table they use mainly as their hide and sleep their every night, the humidity is slightly higher in there and they come and go by climbing a branch. i used to have the viv on the floor but they seemed to love climbing in the room I raised it onto a table which increased the floor space



That's awesome very clever!!!


Here are some we use for hatchling caimans and crocs (until 2foot long) but the design is awesome for a tegu as well with more land and instead of the elevated floor the use deep mulch lol 

[attachment=6806]

[attachment=6807]

[attachment=6808]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice stacked enclosures  i may use the idea for the snake cages we are building. I want my snakes all in one spot, but dislike those drawer racks where you can't even see them unless you pull them out...


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh...i got the red flood light for night heat and niles was under it this morning... it works great and it was wayyyyy cheaper than the pet store night bulbs and much less fragile! I recommend them!!!


----------



## Coliosis (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's Belle's tank! Just redecorated last night and Belle seems to love the plants in there. She won't stop exploring it's so cute 



















Quick question, do those red lights not bother the tegus at night? I know not to use them with bearded dragons because they can still sense the light. Is it fine for tegus because they burrow so the light doesn't bother them? I currently use a CHE at night.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I had used a che but it sucked. The red lamps put out much better heat and reach greater distance. The red doesn't seem to bother niles. I think it is similar to how at night there is still moonlight etc. Never total blackout. Not red, but...you know. He goes in his hide then comes out to sit under the bulb if he needs to. Then in the day i resume reg floods and uvb.


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Same I use the red light has never seemed to bother them


----------



## Coliosis (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay thanks! Good to know! I really like my CHE so far but good to know the red lights are fine too (as they are much cheaper lol)!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes I couldn't believe the price difference for basically the SAME THING... it is true, they just slap a reptile on the box and a 5 dollar light magically becomes worth 60 dollars!


----------



## Coliosis (Apr 10, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Yes I couldn't believe the price difference for basically the SAME THING... it is true, they just slap a reptile on the box and a 5 dollar light magically becomes worth 60 dollars!



Hahaha so true! I just use dollar store halogens for my basking lights! I guess the CHE is okay for me though because I could always use it if one of my bearded dragons get sick or something and need higher temps over night because the red light is not the greatest for them.

Are tegus known to like to burrow near plant roots? Because Belle has been doing laps in the substrate around the plants lol (the plants are still in pots)


----------



## frost (Apr 10, 2013)

what is a che?


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 10, 2013)

frost said:


> what is a che?



ceramic heat emitter


----------



## frost (Apr 10, 2013)

ahh,i just use powersuns.=] the floodlights arent a bad idea tho.


----------



## Coliosis (Apr 10, 2013)

You should post a pic of your setup


----------



## mike97 (Apr 10, 2013)

Coliosis said:


> Here's Belle's tank! Just redecorated last night and Belle seems to love the plants in there. She won't stop exploring it's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks amazing!!!!!!!! loving the 2 levels! thinking of doing one! ive got 80 to spend tomorrow. what to buy? 6x3x3 viv btw!


----------



## Tannaros (Apr 10, 2013)

Just so you know it's most likely going to cost more than that when all is said and done.

For starters you'll want your standard siding and paneling. I would personally suggest going with 3/4" hardwood interior grade plywood. 6x3x3 is really all not that large, so you're most likely fine structurally and shouldn't really need all that much support, though a simple 2x4 base could help.

Just so you know, 6x3x3 is going to require quite a few more cuts than an 8x4x4. I'm not sure if its because you need to save space or what. The two enclosures will end up costing roughly the same.

I would suggest just sketching out your own idea for a cage so you can go into it all with an idea of a material list as well as an overall strategy. You're basically making a rectangular prism (box) and depending how you do the door(s) you might not need the front.

If you're going with plywood you'll need a sealant - I personally have had great luck with Drylock as a water proofer and with the added bonus of wearing claws down pretty well.

You'll also need some sort of agent to put all your pieces together. I like to use drywall screws as they have a strength similar to decking screws without the added price.

You'll need a seam sealer - I use Silicone - and possibly some paint for the outside of it.

Those are basics. You'll also need to figure out what you want to do for doors (sliding, cabinet, etc.) and lighting.

Checklist:
-3/4" hardwood plywood (enough for your top, bottom, back, and sides at least)
-Sealant (shouldn't need much more, if any, than one can)
-Fasteners (not literally, unless you like glue - go with Drywall screws, exterior)

I'm assuming you have all the tools necessary. You really only need a drill/driver and a circular saw for something this simple. A table saw would make your rip and cross cuts easier. Though if you're going to a large department store like Lowes or Home Depot they usually have cutting services available.


----------



## mike97 (Apr 11, 2013)

Tannaros said:


> Just so you know it's most likely going to cost more than that when all is said and done.
> 
> For starters you'll want your standard siding and paneling. I would personally suggest going with 3/4" hardwood interior grade plywood. 6x3x3 is really all not that large, so you're most likely fine structurally and shouldn't really need all that much support, though a simple 2x4 base could help.
> 
> ...


yeah they have cutting services. my plan is to use osb3 (exterior and seal it) ive got a sealant in a roll, so i dont know if thats anygood or not? and i plan to build a frame and screw the 0sb on the inside of the frame. 18mm btw. its £20 for a 8x4x4 sheet. the 80 is only going to scratch the surface i know. and how long will a 5.5x2.5x1.5 viv last? the mother said i can kit out my shed (insulate it) which is 8x6 of something! so a pair maybe??? but thats if i do it, so many options!!!


----------



## bombadierboom (Apr 11, 2013)

Just Beware, if you dont put sealant on the heads of the drywall screws they will rust, hence why it is suggested you use an exterior screw such as a decking screw.


----------



## Tannaros (Apr 11, 2013)

bombadierboom said:


> Just Beware, if you dont put sealant on the heads of the drywall screws they will rust, hence why it is suggested you use an exterior screw such as a decking screw.



Ideally you shouldn't really have any screws on the inside of your enclosure at all, except possibly those for your lighting. You're technically supposed to use galvanized screws for jointery and stainless steel for exposed elements. You're also supposed to use square heads for sheer durability.

Regardless, you should be sealing everything within the enclosure anyway, as an exposed head means exposed wood which leads to wood rot, rust, and compromised structure.


----------



## Pinkie-Pie (Apr 27, 2013)

Any body with outdoor enclosures in an area where it gets cold? I live in PA and we are planning on constructing an outdoor enclosure this summer. I would assume you still have to bring them indoors in winter. I would think it would get too cold even for hibernation standards especially with snow and what not.


----------

